# Welcher WLAN Router zur Programmierung geeignet



## bo1986 (29 November 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich bin öfters in China unterwegs und habe bisher zur Programmierung ein 30m Netzwerkkabel dabei.
Habt ihr Erfahrung mit WLAN-Routern?

Welcher Typ ist klein und Funktionabel genug, um für Step7 / TIA Programmierung eingesetzt werden?
Gibt es bei der Auswahl bestimmte Eigenschaften, die ein Router für diese Aufgaben mitbringen sollte?

Gruß BO


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (29 November 2013)

Hallo BO,

was genau hast du denn vor? Welche Schnittstelle hat die S7? Willst du im Adhoc oder Infrastructure Modus arbeiten?

Wir hätten z. B. den *ACCON-NetLink-WLAN* als Programmieradapter, wenn die Simatic MPI/DP hat. Damit kannst du sowohl im Adhoc als auch im Infrastructure Modus (Nutzung des Kunden-WLANs) arbeiten.
Alternativ gibt es noch den VPN-Router EBW100-WLAN, der über Ethernet an die Steuerung angeschlossen wird. Hier geht nur der Infrastructure-Mode, sprich es muss irgendwo ein Access Point sein.


----------



## bo1986 (29 November 2013)

Hallo Sven,
Ich habe zum einen einen NETLink PRO Compact Adapter von Helmholz welchen ich aktuell direkt mit Netzwerkkabel verwende. Zum anderen benutzen wir SPSen, welche direkt über Profinet angeschlossen werden können.

Ziel ist es ein zusätzliches Gerät zu Kaufen, welches direkt mit den entsprechenden Geräten (NETLink PRO Compact Adapter oder SPS) kommunizieren kann und ein Kabellegen für die Dauer der Inbetriebnahme vermeidet.
Dieses Gerät sollte möglichst klein sein, damit der Transport zu den Baustellen geeignet ist.

Leider kenne ich mich nicht gut genug mit Routern aus und weiß nicht ob jeder Router für diesen Zweck konfiguriert werden kann.

Gruß BO


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 November 2013)

bo1986 schrieb:


> ...
> Leider kenne ich mich nicht gut genug mit Routern aus und weiß nicht ob jeder Router für diesen Zweck konfiguriert werden kann.
> 
> Gruß BO



Hallo, 

Infrastructure Mode ist eher kritisch, wenn Du nicht 
weißt, was vor Ort ist (und ob Du es nutzen darfst).

Daher eher ein Access Point. Hier eine Diskussion, da 
hat Matze001 Asus empfohlen:

http://www.sps-forum.de/hardware/55090-wlan-lan-routen.html

Aktuell gibt es beispielsweise

http://www.amazon.de/Ultra-Mini-Wireless-Multifunktions-Accesspoint-Repeater/dp/B00665EUN6

oder auch mit 3G:

http://www.amazon.de/WL-330N3G-Universaler-Wireless-Accesspoint-Repeater/dp/B004U8SFBE


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (29 November 2013)

Dann ist der o.g. ACCON-NetLink-WLAN genau das, was du suchst. Wenn dir der zu groß ist, kannst du ja mal nach S7-WLAN-Bridge googlen, da wirst du bestimmt fündig.


----------



## Matze001 (29 November 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Infrastructure Mode ist eher kritisch, wenn Du nicht
> weißt, was vor Ort ist (und ob Du es nutzen darfst).
> ...




Den Asus haben wir im Einsatz! Ist super das Teil! 

Leider ist das mit dem 3G eine "kleine" Lüge. Es ist ein UMTS-Stick am USB-Port notwendig!

Habe den AP schonmal mit einem 12000mAh Akku USB 5V betrieben. Hat fast 2 Tage (20 Stunden) ausgehalten.
Den kann man mit Schuko oder USB- Kabel einspeisen. GGf. bastelst du dir halt ein 24V -> 5V Wandler und kannst auch an 24V klemmen!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## PN/DP (29 November 2013)

Vorausgesetzt, in Deiner Programmierumgebung ist der Betrieb von WLAN erlaubt und HF-technisch möglich:

Wenn Du kein Luxusgerät mit 3G/UMTS/Mobilfunkanbindung brauchst, sondern einfach nur ein eigenes WLAN an der SPS oder am Switch aufmachen oder das vorhandene WLAN "verlängern" willst oder einen Computer ohne WLAN hast, dann tut's auch der WLAN-"Verstärker" den es gerade bei Aldi für 25,99 gibt.

Dualband WLAN Verstärker MEDION P85016 (MD 86833)
Der kann als Access Point, als Repeater oder als Client arbeiten. (theoretisch auch als Funkstrecke aus 2 Geräten - das habe ich aber nicht getestet) Für den sollte auch in jeder Notebooktasche noch Platz genug sein.

Zwei Vorgänger-Geräte nutze ich schon 1,5 Jahre ohne Probleme privat als Access Point.
WLAN Verstärker MEDION P85250 (MD 86464)

Harald


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 November 2013)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Den Asus haben wir im Einsatz! Ist super das Teil!
> 
> ...



Auf Deine Empfehlung wollte ich ursprünglich 
verlinken, ich habe das oben geändert.


----------



## bo1986 (29 November 2013)

Hallo, Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung. Unt die Information mit dem anderen Thread. Ich habe jetzt 2 Verschiedene Gerätetypen in der näheren Auswahl: - http://www.amazon.de/WL-330N3G-Universaler-Wireless-Accesspoint-Repeater/dp/B004U8SFBE - http://www.medion.com/de/prod/Dualband+WLAN+Verstärker+MEDION®+LIFE®+P85016+(MD+86833)/50043870A1  Danke für die Unterstützung


----------



## buriza (15 April 2014)

Ich wurde auch sagen das die router von ACCON sehr dazu geeignet sind


----------

